# Car to replace my Mini Cooper



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I am looking for a car to replace my Mini Cooper. I have around £12k to spend.


I do around 6000 miles per year
Car must be a petrol
3 or 5 door I am not that fussed
Decent MPG
Holds its value
Fun to Drive
Has a decent amount of toys
Low mileage
5 years old or less

Any suggestions, I am looking for a small or medium sized car.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

1.Tick
2.Tick
3.Tick
4.Tick
5.You might struggle on (everything seems to be dropping like a stone)
6.*Double Tick*
7.Tick
8.Tick
9.Tick

But this will cover all other bases 100%

Renault Megane 2.0 RenaultSport

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201703233601132?price-from=11000&advertising-location=at_cars&price-to=12000&aggregatedTrim=Renaultsport&radius=100&model=MEGANE&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&sort=sponsored&postcode=b369td&make=RENAULT&page=1


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201802203906839?make=RENAULT&aggregatedTrim=Renaultsport&advertising-location=at_cars&sort=sponsored&model=MEGANE&price-from=11000&postcode=b369td&radius=200&price-to=12000&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly%20New&onesearchad=New&page=1


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Unless you want some thing like a RenaultSport or a Civic Type R (where you're not gong o fare too well on the mpg front) then for driving enjoyment you are looking at another Mini 

1 series possibly, 120i MSport. Perhaps at 5 years old a 125i ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Abarth 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Golf GTI
Scirocco
Fiesta ST


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> 1.Tick
> 2.Tick
> 3.Tick
> 4.Tick
> ...


Another vote for the Megane RS 250 or you might be able to sneak a RS 265 for that money. They actually hold their value quite well Imo certainly compared to other Renaults. They are also pretty good reliability wise, I am sure there are muppets that will always say about French cars abd electrucs, but they forget its not the 90's anymore. Its also easily one of the best drivers cars you can get, not much would keep with it on a bumpy A or B road in the real world. 

James.

James.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Mini Cooper Works. Values are already going up and a few dealers are grabbing all the nice ones and pushing their values up more.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

VW Up! GTI:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m not keen on the Abarth. Renault is an option, what is the difference in spec as their is Cup and Trophy. Also I was thinking Clio RS? A JCW looks lovely but I just fancy a change. There is a Renault Clio Silverstone that I’ve seen.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you plan on tinkering with them or leave them standard


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah you can get a normal Megane RS, then the Cup chassis (stiffer and more track focussed) and then the Trophy (even more stiffer and more track focusses again(. Personally the standard 265 is the best option for the UK roads Imo. And if you can find one with the optional Recaro shell backed seats that would be a big bonus. The Clio RS200 is a good car also, more rev happy being N/A and the engines seem to be pretty reliable too. Just depends if you want the bigger Megane with 265bhp or the smaller Clio with 200bhp. My pick would still be the Megane. Even if its a slightly earlier 250 model.

James.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Do you plan on tinkering with them or leave them standard


Leave it standard for now.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

insanejim69 said:


> Yeah you can get a normal Megane RS, then the Cup chassis (stiffer and more track focussed) and then the Trophy (even more stiffer and more track focusses again(. Personally the standard 265 is the best option for the UK roads Imo. And if you can find one with the optional Recaro shell backed seats that would be a big bonus. The Clio RS200 is a good car also, more rev happy being N/A and the engines seem to be pretty reliable too. Just depends if you want the bigger Megane with 265bhp or the smaller Clio with 200bhp. My pick would still be the Megane. Even if its a slightly earlier 250 model.
> 
> James.


Thanks for that James. I will have a look for one with Recaro Seats.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Go test drive one at a dealer locally and see how big your smile is!!  if I didn't have a 3rd wee one on the way I would def have one. 

James.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about an Alfa Romeo Giulietta Cloverleaf?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> What about an Alfa Romeo Giulietta Cloverleaf?


They are nice, quite rare too I think.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Found two nice Clio

A liquid yellow one with Recaro seats and a Silverstone Edition.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

RDB85 said:


> Found two nice Clio
> 
> A liquid yellow one with Recaro seats and a Silverstone Edition.


Hmmmm the Renault sport yellow


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

New shape mini cooper or cooper S


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

daydotz said:


> New shape mini cooper or cooper S


I've had a Mini, so I would like something different.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

daydotz said:


> New shape mini cooper or cooper S


To hold value you need an older model. Values are already crossing for some reason.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on a Clio Silverstone Edition, quite rare from what I’ve seen.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.veloces.co.uk

take a look... not sure why you don't fancy an Abarth; I own a 595c and genuinely the most fun car I've had or driven!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> http://www.veloces.co.uk
> 
> take a look... not sure why you don't fancy an Abarth; I own a 595c and genuinely the most fun car I've had or driven!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Veloces are very expensive.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Good stocklist though & service is great.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don’t fancy the Fiat sorry.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The abarth is a bit marmite, similar to an mx5. I'd love to have a go in one. For a little car they sound brilliant


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I had a look at a Fiat to see, didn’t really like them, also wasn’t that impressed with the Clio, it’s fun to drive but as I daily the ride was a little too hard. The Megane I wasn’t that keen on.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What about a Fiesta ST, cracking little cars, good on fuel, really fun to drive


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

wish wash said:


> What about a Fiesta ST, cracking little cars, good on fuel, really fun to drive


That's a possibility as an ST-3 with a Mountune Kit on would be great. I've seen a 215 one in black. Looks nice and the kits not too bad. Someone mentioned a JCW I might consider one as they are more powerful than my current Cooper and they seem to hold their value.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I have had a test drive of an ST-3 with Mountune kit 215. It was fun to drive, but the interior felt a little cheap. So the main two is either:

Mini Cooper JCW
VW Polo GTI


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

JCW all day long, the Polo lacks any form of fun


----------

